# Old School 726 Toro Model #? See Pic.



## torodrew (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi, I bought this old school Toro a few years ago and it's been a great work horse for me. Although it did break a shear pin the first year and now it seems the gears are slipping. After I put it in 1st, 2nd or 3rd gear it sometimes it grabs with a jolt but then releases. I have to help push it to get it rolling. 

I want to try and fix it myself however I don't have the first clue what model this is. I've searched all over (it's been repainted)and on the internet and I can't find a model number. Can anyone help me?

Or any advice on fixing the slipping gear problems would be appreciated as well.

Here it is:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You need to repair/replace the rubber drive wheel under the bottom cover. It's not a hard repair. There is a vid on you tube by doneyboy 73 that explains and shows hkw to do it. Sorry I can't link it on this little android tablet. Someone oill link it for you or you can go to youtube and type in snklwblower drive disc and you should find it.
Good snowblower you have there.


----------



## torodrew (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Thanx for the reply...but I don't think it's that because the axle is still rolling...where it's slipping is down between the wheel and the clutch (that you pull out to release the power from the wheel so you can turn)...it's doing this on both sides. 

Again any guess or clue as to the year of this unit and model number?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you'll need the model number for parts but i'll bet your 726 uses the same friction wheel ( and and most other parts ) as my 826. my model number is 38150. look on the engine cover, looking down from the handlebars. the engine number should be stamped on top. it can help date your machine


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

my 72 toro 832 did something like what you described but it was the clutch wheel/jaw hub. some times they get so warn down that the 3 teeth don't grab they just slip in my case they were warn down and who had it before me broke the jaw hub right in half both sids and did the worlds worst weld job on it but ill take a pis on what i did to solve the problem but if you could take a pic of your clutch wheel/jaw hub so i can help you further


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

the close up photo shoes a peace of metal closing the gap of the looseness and i did it to the other side.


----------



## torodrew (Dec 17, 2013)

*Powerwrench Exactly!*

Ok Powerwrench you seemed to understand and yes my clutch is exactly like you have shown. However I'm not clear where you placed the piece of metal.

Thank you for posting the images. This is very helpful.


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

if you look at my second pic theres a large nut to the right. that nut is holding the blower housing to the side plates that hold the engine and the drive assembly together you can get a 1 inch wide peace of sheet metal thats the same thickness of the housing that shields the carb and muffler. run it from that bolt to the clutch like i did mine. once you got all that done you tighten the nut down. then if the clutch is still slipping you can bent out that pice of metal that you just cut out thats making contact with the clutch into a hump. o and the year of the snowblower is from the 70's. your 726 looks identical to my 832 just smaller and different tier tread.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

in the first pick when the lever on the top pushes out toward the wheel to engage the jaw clutch the "tooth" on the bottom would rest against the snowblower housing and provide the leverage. 

He added the the strip of steel held with the slotted head screw between the bottom "tooth" and the housing. So when he engages the clutch lever it pushes the clutch half further out.

It may help. If the squared off teeth of the clutch are rounded and just wont hold maybe you can file them to square them off a little.



I'm a little slow on the draw.


----------



## torodrew (Dec 17, 2013)

*Thanx PowerWrench ALL FIXED!*

All fixed...I doubled up the washers on the outside of the wheels to push them inwards slightly and attached a piece of metal just like PowerWrench did. As it turns out the previous owner had already done this on one side already.

Thanks for all your help and for saving me a costly repair bill.

Have a great holiday!


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

torodrew said:


> All fixed...I doubled up the washers on the outside of the wheels to push them inwards slightly and attached a piece of metal just like PowerWrench did. As it turns out the previous owner had already done this on one side already.
> 
> Thanks for all your help and for saving me a costly repair bill.
> 
> Have a great holiday!


yeah you too and no problem glad i could help


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

torodrew said:


> hi thanx for the reply...but i don't think it's that because the axle is still rolling...where it's slipping is down between the wheel and the clutch (that you pull out to release the power from the wheel so you can turn)...it's doing this on both sides.
> 
> Again any guess or clue as to the year of this unit and model number?


 model#31763 that is a 1972 or 1973 year


----------



## SNOWBLOWME29 (Feb 10, 2014)

i have the exact toro 726 minus the new paint job- works great. how the heck did you access and replace the shear pin- i cannot find access through the drum auger. any help is great please- we got another storm coming


----------



## SNOWBLOWME29 (Feb 10, 2014)

i had the same problem- spacers are the way to go. any help on accessing the shear pins???


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

Does anybody have a picture of the clutch teeth in good condition? I may be able to machine new ones if I knew what they are supposed to look like.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

jerry here is the pic #2 12-1130 jaw hub let me know.. MAHALO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolf Zetterberg (Dec 15, 2012)

This is how the clutch looks like on my 826 after repair.One snowchain went off and took some clutch parts with it.Now it works again.


----------



## docvalentine (Nov 25, 2014)

*jaw tooth*

my 1974 toro is doing the same thing..glad i found this site and forum . thanks for the input on how to remedy this issue..hopefully it will get me up and running soon...because shoveling sucks !


----------

